# Neues Focus Black Raider 2.0 NP VHB 829  NP 1400 Hardtail



## schaumi (25. September 2011)

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=75436629

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/niedersachsen/fahrraeder/herren/u144061

Verkaufe über Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein

2 Monate altes Focus Black Raider 2.0 Sonderedition

NP: 1400 Euro


VHB 829 Euro 

komplett XT inkl. XT-Bremsen
+ viel Zubehör

weitere Deteils siehe Link


----------



## schaumi (28. September 2011)

Preisupdate:

neue Preis

789 VB

alles komplett XT inkl. XT-Bremse und Fox-Gabel

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

